# My Betta drawing... what do you think?



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I love the colours you used. They make a pretty betta.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

My betta has pink and red so I wanted to use those colors. But, I decided to try adding a little purple.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

That, is called talent and awesome. I love it! :-D :-D


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Drew another betta. Inspired by a plakat a friend owns.


----------



## Anime Fish (Apr 28, 2013)

You're really good at drawing bettas, I have trouble drawing the fins but you've nailed it! :-D I wish I had a betta with colours like that!


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

The betta was supposed to have lighter fins. But I only have crayola markers to work with


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow those are awesome. You've really got talent. :shock:


----------



## Lichen7192 (Jul 9, 2013)

I really like your style, especially the fins (pretty!), scales (i can't draw them in any way), and the usage of markers with the bright colors and all!


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you so much... I can draw a couple of your bettas if you guys would like ... how about 2? just to start off


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

i would like if you could draw one of mine


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Sure post a pic
I'll have it up tomorrow


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

sapphire
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

If you want it colored than the blues won't match...But I can try my best


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

its okay, i really dont mind at all.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Here's Sapphire


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Aww, how cute. I like the colours you used.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

It's actually way too messy. But I do art fast and not worry much when I color.... guess I need to slow down ....


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

You sound like me lol. I'm always hate my colouring for being so messy. Yours is not too bad. Colouring is hard! xD


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you  i love her


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

It's no problem. Sorry, I couldn't get her exact colors but I did use all the colors I noticed in her


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

sbrit94 said:


> It's no problem. Sorry, I couldn't get her exact colors but I did use all the colors I noticed in her


Yeah its hard to tell...shes more pink than silver. But i like it nonetheless...its now my avatar


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Speaking of. How do you change avatars?


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

sbrit94 said:


> Speaking of. How do you change avatars?


go to "user CP" at the top and when you click it scroll down and you will see "change avatar picture"


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

i like the picture you put up


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you. I just posted a vid of him. And he posed really good at one point. Wish I could get a still


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

sbrit, I like your art!


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh, Thank you so much!


----------

